# lowrance/eagle lms 320? sonar/chartplotter



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

i am trying to decide on a sonar and a gps system for next year. I like what i see in the lowrance lms 320 and was wondering if anyone has one or knows anything about them. Would it be better to get a sonar separately from gps? Any input would be a help, THANKS!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

my friend has a LSM320 and we use it quite a bit.... that being said, there are a few things that would make the GPS feature of it more useful:
1.Doesn't have a map program
2.Can't take a memory module out and download to the computer and vice versa.

Basically if you just need a GPS for fishing mostly waters where international/state borders are not in question, it works really well. If you want something that is versatile enough that you would use it 4 seasons out of the year, hunting in the woods, in your car, etc. I would get either a different model that you can insert and take out a memory module to transfer to a handheld, or just get a handheld.

Like i said, if its only for your boat, and you do not need a map to tell boundaries (still nice for navigation on really really foggy days though), it will work for ya fine.

Just my .02 of that model.
steve


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

check that, i guess the new ones do include an interchangeable module and mapping..... good stuff, gets my two thumbs up then. Nice when they make things better in upgrades over time rather than having a model die out.


steve


----------

